
Caterpillar Inc. Funds Viterbi 'Print-a-House' Contour Crafting Technology - chaostheory
http://nextbigfuture.com/2008/08/caterpillar-inc-funds-viterbi-print.html
======
thwarted
It's great to see a company recognize that it is in a certain industry that is
meant to provide SOLUTIONS, rather than trying to protect its (eventually, in
this case) outdated business of selling tools to do things the "old way". This
is how you remain relevant as technology advances, not kicking and screaming
as your industry attempts to pull you into the future.

It's like when oil companies realize they're in the energy business not the
Black Gold, Texas Tea business; and when record companies realize they're in
the entertainment business, not the plastic disc business. Oops. Scratch that
last one.

